# PSL  Review



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Some of you know me from the other forum. I don't want to even say their name. Heaven forbid I accidentally direct some newbie over their. 

Anyway,  I ran a 20wk cycle of pharmaceutical grade test C at 800 mgs & some dbol at 100mgs pre workout that I picked up from a friend.  (picked the dbol up from a friend) The last 4wks I only ran PSL test C at 800 mgs with 80 mgs of dbol pre workout.  

 The numbers actually surprised me. I thought for sure that the test was going to be under dosed. Maybe I just got lucky who knows. 

Will I use PSL again? Don't know. I'm currently looking at someone a little more local. 

Just wanted to share my experience. 
Thanks Cwary.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

For some reason only 3 of the 4 attached.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 25, 2017)

good to know, and thanks for sharing. wait did you say 100mg dbol preworkout?! wtf?! ur crazy bro lol.
I have also ran their gear, and suspect it may be under dosed, will be doing bloodwork soon as well to see for myself, and I also will most likely try a different source next round


----------



## Thezilla (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the info.....   I am running some of their tren right now and I defiantly would say its not bunk. Underdosed maybe......I actually just finished my first vial and in the meantime found a local source and picked up another vial and going to run that for the next three weeks to see if I notice anything different. ( first time running tren here) so don't really know how I'm supposed to feel on it.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> good to know, and thanks for sharing. wait did you say 100mg dbol preworkout?! wtf?! ur crazy bro lol.
> I have also ran their gear, and suspect it may be under dosed, will be doing bloodwork soon as well to see for myself, and I also will most likely try a different source next round



Haha. Yep 100mgs. Never felt "back pumps" like we've all heard about but I had the worst forearm pumps. I thought they were going to rupture like a frozen pipe lol.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Thanks for the info.....   I am running some of their tren right now and I defiantly would say its not bunk. Underdosed maybe......I actually just finished my first vial and in the meantime found a local source and picked up another vial and going to run that for the next three weeks to see if I notice anything different. ( first time running tren here) so don't really know how I'm supposed to feel on it.



I would've posted sooner but I was in Jamaica last week when I received my last results. All I could do is read for some reason. Anyway,  good luck with your tren & your new source.


----------



## Dex (May 25, 2017)

Your crit is high at 50.3? I haven't seen mine that low in a year. At this elevation, 53% is the high end of normal. Also, I have never heard of PSL labs. Congrats on not getting screwed.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

I couldn't tell which one was which. I saw a test number on one at 6000+ and another 3000+. Looks like a big difference. So which was the PSL and which was pharm?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 25, 2017)

when did you join ug? and what is your current stats, are you on cycle or just came off? how was your results? fill us in a lil bit here brother


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

Hold up....are you saying that you ran dbol at 100mgs/day for 20 weeks?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Hold up....are you saying that you ran dbol at 100mgs/day for 20 weeks?



I know I was thinking either this guy is super human or that shit was bunk. I ran psl dbol 50mg/day, 20 of which I did preworkout and the pumps were crazy and my heart rate was elevated big time


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> I couldn't tell which one was which. I saw a test number on one at 6000+ and another 3000+. Looks like a big difference. So which was the PSL and which was pharm?



Sorry, I was tired AF when I posted this. 
Pharma grade was 3930
PSL was 6260


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> when did you join ug? and what is your current stats, are you on cycle or just came off? how was your results? fill us in a lil bit here brother



Joined in March. 
Just finished my run. 
On cycle I was 7' 3"  513lbs lol 
Now that I'm off I'm 6' 220lbs. 
I put on about 25lbs.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Hold up....are you saying that you ran dbol at 100mgs/day for 20 weeks?



Lol. Not quite. But I did run it for about 10wks. Little bit long I know.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I know I was thinking either this guy is super human or that shit was bunk. I ran psl dbol 50mg/day, 20 of which I did preworkout and the pumps were crazy and my heart rate was elevated big time



I defently think the dbol was under dosed.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2017)

Cwary said:


> Sorry, I was tired AF when I posted this.
> Pharma grade was 3930
> PSL was 6260



Must have got the hormone they forgot to put in the other vials.


----------



## Maijah (May 25, 2017)

Cwary said:


> Sorry, I was tired AF when I posted this.
> Pharma grade was 3930
> PSL was 6260



I think you got that backwards bud.....


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 25, 2017)

A few of the guys on this thread need to stop trying to guage the quality of a product based off how they feel or think or even see in gains. For one you can't feel if test is underdosed....for two you can have overdosed test and still not make good gains because gains come from what you eat not what you inject.

Before you have any bloodwork keep your negative opinions to your self. They are not validated and poison reputations.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Must have got the hormone they forgot to put in the other vials.



That's exactly what I thought. Lol.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

Maijah said:


> I think you got that backwards bud.....



No, it's right. Look at the dates.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2017)

Cwary said:


> Sorry, I was tired AF when I posted this.
> Pharma grade was 3930
> PSL was 6260


 Something doesn't add up. If your test was that much higher, I would assume that the timing of the bloods would have been closer to the injection day or vise versa. I mean, we are talking 2300 difference at the same dosages. Now if we were talking 2 ugls, it would be easier to digest.


----------



## Cwary (May 25, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Something doesn't add up. If your test was that much higher, I would assume that the timing of the bloods would have been closer to the injection day or vise versa. I mean, we are talking 2300 difference at the same dosages. Now if we were talking 2 ugls, it would be easier to digest.



I agree. I don't get it either. 
I had bloods drawn 1 day after last injection both times. Same time of day as well.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 26, 2017)

Cwary said:


> Sorry, I was tired AF when I posted this.
> Pharma grade was 3930
> PSL was 6260


Bull
****ing
Shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Bull
> ****ing
> Shit



Here is the thing. Some might look at this like oh wow it's over doses that's awesome


No it isn't. These things need to be ACCURATELY dosed. I have a private label who has bloods showing it to be equal to Watson time and time again. 

Psl has shown complete disregard for quality control. Under dosed or over dosed it is still crap. Apparently they don't have scales at their lab.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 26, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Bull
> ****ing
> Shit



Here is the thing. Some might look at this like oh wow it's over doses that's awesome


No it isn't. These things need to be ACCURATELY dosed. I have a private label who has bloods showing it to be equal to Watson time and time again. 

Psl has shown complete disregard for quality control. Under dosed or over dosed it is still crap. Apparently they don't have scales at their lab.


----------



## Dex (May 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is the thing. Some might look at this like oh wow it's over doses that's awesome
> 
> 
> No it isn't. These things need to be ACCURATELY dosed. I have a private label who has bloods showing it to be equal to Watson time and time again.
> ...



For sure. I would hate to think I was doing 500mg and actually injecting 1g. And then next batch the 500mg would only yield TRT dosing. If they can't get the concentration correct, what else are they fukking up on during the process?


----------



## Cwary (May 26, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Here is the thing. Some might look at this like oh wow it's over doses that's awesome
> 
> 
> No it isn't. These things need to be ACCURATELY dosed. I have a private label who has bloods showing it to be equal to Watson time and time again.
> ...



That is exactly why I'll be going with another source. 
This is a perfect example of poor qc imo.


----------



## Cwary (May 26, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Bull
> ****ing
> Shit



I have no reason to lie. 
Thanks.


----------



## TrickWilliams (May 26, 2017)

Cwary said:


> I have no reason to lie.
> Thanks.



No one cares.

Thanks.


----------



## Maijah (May 26, 2017)

Long story short....my buddy placed and order a few years back and got beat for 2k dollars. When he brought this to my attention I contacted psl and they "re-sent" what was originally ordered. It was all sealed in foil packs and it was all fake. Fuk PSL


----------



## Thezilla (May 27, 2017)

Who knows maybe the gave cwary some super dosed shit since it was his first order with them and then he would feel comfortable and come back with a bigger order and rip his ass off. I wouldn't be surprised if they operated like that. 
     I received my very first order from psl like three weeks ago and defiantly didn't get bunk shit. (Though I will never order from them again. They are defiantly scam artist and prob tryingto suck me in.)
       Thanks for posting results


----------



## Cwary (May 27, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> No one cares.
> 
> Thanks.



You're welcome Trick.


----------



## Cwary (May 27, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Long story short....my buddy placed and order a few years back and got beat for 2k dollars. When he brought this to my attention I contacted psl and they "re-sent" what was originally ordered. It was all sealed in foil packs and it was all fake. Fuk PSL



I have no doubt. Any online source is sketchy. 
I didn't post this to get bashed. I just wanted to share my experience with them. I was hoping maybe someone could find this helpful.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2017)

guys that use sources like psl just have no other options or choices..Just like pinnacle and uncle Z..Its all the same garbage


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2017)

Some of u guys need to calm down. The dude has no reason to lie and is just sharing his experience. Stop being dicks all the time. Damn


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 27, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Some of u guys need to calm down. The dude has no reason to lie and is just sharing his experience. Stop being dicks all the time. Damn



Did someone say Dicks?


----------



## Cwary (May 27, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> guys that use sources like psl just have no other options or choices..Just like pinnacle and uncle Z..Its all the same garbage



You're absolutely right. This was supposed to be a 16wk run. About 12wks in i decided that I wanted to extend it to 20wks. So at the time, PSL was my only option.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 27, 2017)

Cwary said:


> You're absolutely right. This was supposed to be a 16wk run. About 12wks in i decided that I wanted to extend it to 20wks. So at the time, PSL was my only option.


one day you may find a small private source..Then you will see the difference in every way


----------



## Cwary (May 27, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> one day you may find a small private source..Then you will see the difference in every way



I'll be looking forward to that day. Thanks Bundy.


----------

